
Secretly teach advanced programming to beginners - jeffreportmill1
https://reportmill.wordpress.com/2017/04/21/secretly-teach-advanced-programming-to-beginners/
======
brudgers
Direct link to video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0M4rrgXm2s&vq](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0M4rrgXm2s&vq)

